# Attention stoney bud



## sicnarf (Jan 31, 2006)

Could you create a how-to on harvesting and curing?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 31, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> Could you create a how-to on harvesting and curing?


There's a bunch of them already out there man. I don't do anything new. I'd be repeating the same ole stuff. Look in that area on this site. Post questions. There's a shit load of growers here.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html with pictures.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 31, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html with pictures.


Good job man! You've the fastest links in the west!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's my fave:
http://forum.growkind.com/forum/topic.php?forum=4;topic=83


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 1, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Here's my fave:
> http://forum.growkind.com/forum/topic.php?forum=4;topic=83


Hey Ganja, the only part about that method I'm leary of is "Every day I open the containers for a few minutes, gently comb the buds with my fingers, then re-seal."

I'm cool with opening the jar every day, but combing the buds will do nothing but disturb the most delicate parts of the bud and break them off. I wouldn't suggest doing that. I would suggest very gently blowing into the jar to displace any ambient moist air that is trapped between the buds. This will only take a few seconds and may in fact be unnecessary.

Combing the buds? No. Leave those puppies alone until you put them into a pipe.


----------



## skunk (Feb 1, 2006)

stoney in the website you just sent it also says he likes  to take the buds out and fluff them up and replace them back in the jar . i really dont think that it will make it much less potent nor lose enough trichomes to weigh much less . i do however think that the combing process does help cure faster for those of us who are tired of waiting and anciouse to smoke a fat 1 .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> stoney in the website you just sent it also says he likes to take the buds out and fluff them up and replace them back in the jar . i really dont think that it will make it much less potent nor lose enough trichomes to weigh much less . i do however think that the combing process does help cure faster for those of us who are tired of waiting and anciouse to smoke a fat 1 .


 I just don't like to handle the buds. Hey, every crop I've ever done, I've smoked some right off the plant and all the way through the drying and curing. I don't wait.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

Damn right stoney. Freshbud isn't as good as the final product but is oh so rewarding. I hate people who fondle the buds too much. It you want to speed the process up, take a cup of Damp-Rid, which removes moist air and even water from a room, and set the cup on underneath your plants when they are hanging to dry out. It will make any room's humidity much lower and wont alter the buds in any way since it never comes into contact with them.The beads in the cup absorb water from the moist air/bud and swell so you have to change them often. This should only be down if you have to rush. The natural way is always best.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 3, 2006)

On "combing" the buds--

the reason for this is so that the buds that _were_ in the middle are _now_ on the edges, next to the bag's interior surface--the buds all dry at the same rate.
And I recommend doing it while the buds are still moist.
Believe me, next to zero trike's break off/seperate.

Curing is a process of decomposition, like when you compost.  A gas is released during this process (can't remember the name, prob. something close to methane).  When the jar or container the buds are being cured in fill up with this gas, decomposition ceases.  When you remove the top/unseal the container, the gas escapes and the process continues.

Slow drying the buds in a paper bag starts the decomposition process early on.

I found out about curing from personal experiences and reading up on how tobacco is cured.


----------



## grama42 (Dec 21, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html with pictures.


just want to say this is the best so far cause it has cool pictures that you can see thanks be safe


----------



## grama42 (Dec 21, 2008)

i want to say this is a lot of good info thanks to all of you be safe:ccc: :aok:


----------

